# website for fm radio upgrade?



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

my 68 lemans has the original a.m radio in it, but it doesn't work at all, just buzzes a little.... where can I find a new style fm radio that fits right into place like the original a.m radio did? I know someone makes them, but I can't think of who does it now...... thanks in advance.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

We have one or two supporting vendors who sell retro radios, here is a link;

Supporting Vendors - Pontiac GTO Forum


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I actually just received this via email from Wild About Cars in their newsletter:

AM/FM Stereo Conversions for old car radios

Tayman Electric can convert your radio to a modern 4-channel stereo - without changing the look or function!


Convert your original radio into a custom-built AM/FM stereo! Virtually any American made car radio can be converted! 
Your original car radio is converted to AM/FM stereo, using modern technology. The original radio is disassembled & cleaned, the tuning mechanism, original controls, cover, and trim are detailed and retained. The radio is reassembled with a modern PCB containing an AM/FM stereo. This PCB is calibrated to match the original tuning coils, controls, and indicators. All functions are tested and verified under lab conditions. When reinstalled in the car, the radio looks totally original. But turn it on and it sounds incredible! 
The radio operates just as it did before with the enhancements of a modern 4-channel stereo radio. All radios include RCA inputs for CD players, iPods, satellite receivers, or other external devices, 
Outperforms many aftermarket stereos - power is rated a full 196 watts RMS (48x4, 12 volt cars). Price: Most manual or push-button radios: $369


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree

Or, if you want to install a modern stereo, you may want to consider relocating the new system, say glovebox, and leave the original in place. There is a plastic bar built in the dash that goes across the radio. I've yet to see a modern system, even the ones that look retro, that doesn't have you remove that bar for '68.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ames sells one for the 68 that does not require cutting out the small center bar on the dash. Its around 2-300 but it mounts up well...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Flambeau, are you talking the about the Ames Exclusive Replacement Radio, M185P? Have you installed it? They say '69 - '72, but, I don't know why it wouldn't fit a '68.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

PY also has a replacement radio (am/fm, cd changer connection, aux input connection) that fits in the original opening with no cutting. I'm running one in my 69.

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, talk about timing... this just showed up in my email:

AM/FM Stereo Conversions for old car radios

Bear


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like the same link that Vic has. Very cool. Looks like there are multiple options. A while ago, I was looking at Custom Autosound and the way they advertised it was supposed to be the cat's meow. Until you read about cutting the dash.....not.

This should give the OP a good idea on what's out there, and myself. Some of the "original" options could be new, like Ames and PY, since I looked last. Maybe the Alpine in the glove box will be put on the back burner..........lol All I have is AM which doesn't work....


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's guys... I kind of like the " radio in the glove box ". Idea... the replacement ones for the dash are a little pricey. Thanks again.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Its only for 68, I did install it, lots of pics in my thread. It is the only radio I have found that does not require cutting. Its decent quality although definitely over priced for the options and build quality... I'll look up the number this afternoon.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, if you are interested in having your radio rebuilt with new internals, recommend you contact John Cavanaugh... [email protected]

He did an oustanding job on mine. Still the original radio on the outside, but has FM and AUX now. I don't remember what the cost was right now, but it was reasonable considering the options at the time. Matt


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Mathew....
May I ask how much is costed you to do it that way?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I can't recall, but I think it was over $200. It was the perfect solution for me. I didn't want to modify the dash. And of course, who needs a CD player these days? Just hook up an iPOD sitting in the ash tray. Couple pictures in my Garage. Just drop John an email and ask him how much? He does have a website, but I don't have that anymore either. Matt


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is his website......

Pictures of Finished Radios


----------

